# NABBA Scotland 2009



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

This is the poster for the 2009 NABBA Scotland in Glenrothes.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

is this the show Tower gym are sponsoring


----------



## BigDingTowerGym (Feb 17, 2009)

Why is the NABBA this year in Fife? i heard it was a 600 seater but last year in edinburgh's corn exchange it was full at 900? why a drop of 300 seats lol? I CANT WAIT !


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

I liked the corn exchange..... was a good venue and good location.

Anyway, no matter. I shall be there, trained figure class


----------



## Anabolichendo (Aug 4, 2008)

Its a braw venue dont be put of by the fact its in Glenrothes, i know us fifers have a rep for being tinks but you wont be let down(just shut your eyes whilst anywhere else in GRoth though!  )


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

How do you get tickets for that? Fancy going to watch it.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bigding said:


> Why is the NABBA this year in Fife? i heard it was a 600 seater but last year in edinburgh's corn exchange it was full at 900? why a drop of 300 seats lol? I CANT WAIT !


Im inclined to agree with you Ding - I have heard the venue is a cracker, but, it is well out the way of any main transport links (anyone can get to Glasgow, anyone can get to Edinburgh - directly most often), and the 1/3rd cut in seating capacity seems odd to say the least.

I mean that is a lot less people to see/purchase from/converse with sponsors if you want to look at it from a pure business point of view?

And then its only a stones throw (loosely speaking) from the Prolab a week prior... just seems.... odd? For want of a better word lol!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

RS2007 said:


> Im inclined to agree with you Ding - I have heard the venue is a cracker, but, it is well out the way of any main transport links (anyone can get to Glasgow, anyone can get to Edinburgh - directly most often), and the 1/3rd cut in seating capacity seems odd to say the least.
> 
> I mean that is a lot less people to see/purchase from/converse with sponsors if you want to look at it from a pure business point of view?
> 
> And then its only a stones throw (loosely speaking) from the Prolab a week prior... just seems.... odd? For want of a better word lol!


The corn exchange costs more to hire... but i understand the extra seats available/tickets sold would cover the difference so it is an odd choice.

Cant see any logic to it myself, and I know for a fact that a lot of people wont be going this year because of where it is... as Ramsay says, transport is an issue for many people.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Anabolichendo said:


> Its a braw venue dont be put of by the fact its in Glenrothes, i know us fifers have a rep for being tinks but you wont be let down(just shut your eyes whilst anywhere else in GRoth though!  )


Lol been in Glenrothes many, many times.... Just see no sense in choosing a much smaller venue thats totally out the way.

None of my work collegues, clients etc will be coming now, whereas they would if it was in Edinburgh or even Glasgow.


----------



## Anabolichendo (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeh does seem a bit silly realy, also you'd think acomodation for competitors would be easier found in Edinburgh city center. Weird...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah hopefully the organisers will see sense next year and hire the secc,far better venue,far better situated and easy for everyone to get to,no shortage of seats either


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

heres hoping.....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

That makes way more sense on paper at least, very central and anyone in Scotland can get to Glasgow with relative ease - only fair as its not like we have seperate North/West/East/South Nabba qualifiers up here...


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Its really the accomodation factor thats the most ridiculous part of it tbh.... not like theres a huge range of hotels in glenrothes is there.....? lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

zara-leoni said:


> Its really the accomodation factor thats the most ridiculous part of it tbh.... not like theres a huge range of hotels in glenrothes is there.....? lol


There is a travel lodge, but thats about your whack I think - there were three in the immediate radius of the corn exchange, and thats before you consider bnb's, holiday inns and all the bigger hotels etc etc

Just another thing to put anyone off who has to come from afar tbh.

BUT, always got to wait and see, get behind it, support it, and see what happens...


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

RS2007 said:


> There is a travel lodge, but thats about your whack I think - there were three in the immediate radius of the corn exchange, and thats before you consider bnb's, holiday inns and all the bigger hotels etc etc
> 
> Just another thing to put anyone off who has to come from afar tbh.
> 
> BUT, always got to wait and see, get behind it, support it, and see what happens...


thankfully I'm close enough to drive there on the day.....


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

choosing to have scottish in rothes halls prob is so its closer and more convenient for the organisers...ian lawrence is the main rep but i know that jimmy salmond and tom watt is also behind it too.


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

Well it is the morning of the show... I hope everyone attending has a great day! :thumb

Oh and buy loads of stuff from Extreme.. I spent all day packing it! :becky:

Better get to bed, picking up Tom from the airport in only 7 odd hours! :twitch:


----------



## The Nutrition Worx (Mar 16, 2009)

well done WEEMAN for your 1st place at the scottish nabba yesterday

see you in 3 weeks mate glad ur a short arse and not in my class lol


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

Congratulaions go out to Andy Jamieson for winning the overall NABBA, 2009 Mr Scotland


----------

